# Best Mobo,Processor, cabinet and RAM for under 12000



## Nithin (Nov 16, 2003)

I want to ungrade my PC, so upgrading has Rs. 12000 budget. So can anyone suggest a good mobo, processor, cabinet and RAM package (and also AGP card if possible) which will be under my budget, considering that I use my computer mainly for multimedia puposes and playing games.

I am currently thinking of a good AMD 2400+ processor but am not able to decide on the mobo,RAM and cabinet. So please help.

Also, can any one tell me how much my old Celeron 500 MHz processor, Intel 810e motherboard and 160 MB(128 MB + 32 MB) SD RAM fetch me from my dealer if I sell it to him.


----------



## darklord (Nov 16, 2003)

Well here is what u can go for,

AMD Athalon 1700+ = 3100/-
Asus A7N266-VM = 3500
256 MB DDR ram = 2100/-
Geforce 4 MX440 64 mb DDR = 2750/-

Totale works out to be = 11,450/- only


----------



## anupamsinha (Nov 16, 2003)

I would suggest the same motherboard and for the processor I would say AMD 2.4 and you can use the onboard graphics and leave the graphics card out and with that money buy a cabinet. Or if you can stretch a bit buy the graphics card suggested by Darklord. I would recommend that you first buy your system and then if you think that the the onboard graphics card is not sufficient then you can go in for an AGP card.


----------



## sunmysore (Nov 17, 2003)

I would suggest:

AMD Athlon XP 2600+  : Rs 6050
MSI KM4M-L                : Rs 4450
256 MB DDR 333MHz   : Rs 2300

This Would increase your budget a little by Rs 800, but I have opted for this combination and it is well worth the upgrade.


----------



## sunmysore (Nov 17, 2003)

I would suggest:

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 333MHz FSB  : Rs 6050
MSI KM4M-L                                  : Rs 4450
256 MB DDR 333MHz                      : Rs 2300

This Would increase your budget a little by Rs 800, but I have opted for this combination and it is well worth the upgrade.


----------



## badjag (Nov 17, 2003)

*Points to remember*

Hey sun, couple of things to watch out for.

1. DO NOT DOUBLE POST. Once you've submitted a post, look at the thread again to make sore your post's come out right.

2. Nithin has also requested a cabinet in the list of hardware he wants under Rs 12 K. Adding the cost of the cabinet (at least Rs 1200 for a decent one), the cost goes way above his budget. So please read the question carefully before replying.


----------



## Nithin (Nov 19, 2003)

*I am still confused*

Which motherboard is better for future upgradability from the two suggested, If price was not the issue(only for these two boards or any other which costs equalent to these two):
1] MSI KM4M-L : Rs 4450 
2] Asus A7N266-VM = 3500

And what are the main features of these motherboards?
Also how do you all think will my old motherboard, RAM, processor will fetch me?

Thank You, and hope to see more suggestions.


----------



## anupamsinha (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Nithin

In case you mean upgradability in context to upgrading the processor. Then I don't think that you will be able to put in many new processors. 
But in case you are talking about the PCI/AGP slots. Then look in the manual/brochure and see how amny slots it has. I guess that ASUS board comes in two falours. One with three(3) PCI slots micro ATX versiona nd one with 5 or 6 PCI slots or the ATX version. Go to ausu.com and check the details of the motherboard. Check the same for MSI.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Mx 440 ?? Lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2008)

zOMG 
KPower Mania, did you check the date? 


> 16-11-2003



Mods, close the thread


----------



## acewin (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Kpower  we can make the thread alive what say.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

Why not ??

mobo -> MSi P35 Neo-F
CPU -> E7200
RAM -> Transcend DDR2 800MHz 2GB


----------



## parthbarot (Oct 8, 2008)

man...if u can stretch upto atleat 15 to 16, u can get AMD FX 5200+,MSI K9AGM3 Mobo (which is very cool thin bcs i m having it ).

correct me if i m wrong abt config.

regards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^Tum loog paagal ho gaye ho...woh aadmi toh log in karna hi puree tarah bhool gaya hai.....


----------

